# West Michigan fish taxidermist



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Any recommendations for a taxidermist near grand rapids?
Thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Paul Borkowski....*Blue Ribbon Taxidermy*. In state, national. and world competition Paul has proven himself as one of the best fish taxidermists anywhere.
email; [email protected]


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks. I have a 14 1/2 in perch staring me down that I can't bring the knife to. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Paul does great fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> Thanks. I have a 14 1/2 in perch staring me down that I can't bring the knife to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same here....14 1/2 inch perch in the freezer waiting for ride to the taxi. I'm also in west mi (Holland) and looked up the above mentioned taxidermist, but I believe he takes something like 2 years to finish a mount.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Randy Budzynski.....East Lansing. He's another Master level fish taxidermist.

http://www.masterfishtaxidermy.com/aboutrandy.shtml


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep. Randy is another great fish guy! Can't go wrong there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

